# need a detailer in ayrshire area, scotland.



## dyewitness (Nov 17, 2009)

anyone able to recommend anyone who could work on a brand new car to clean up the dealers mess of preparation?

any links to anyones work?


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Would recommend davekg, caledonia and badlydubbed who work as a team. Had both my cars done by them and they are first class. Just give one of them a call or PM and I'm sure you won't be disappointed.

See their previous detailing work in the studio section, but for example

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=137209


----------



## dyewitness (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks ally, that detail is stunning


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

There is also other detailers in Scotland

Mirror Image 
www.mirrorimage.co.uk , 075312647773 - premises in glasgow but also mobile covering all of scotland.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> There is also other detailers in Scotland
> 
> Mirror Image
> www.mirrorimage.co.uk , 075312647773 - premises in glasgow but also mobile covering all of scotland.


That link doesn't work for me for some reason.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Let's play fair boys. Plenty to choose from:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

just wait until the OP post count hits 10, his Inbox will be awash with offers ( no pun intended) 
:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

xpressvalet said:


> just wait until the OP post count hits 10, his Inbox will be awash with offers ( no pun intended)
> :thumb:


Its strange that your not a supprter but your ad still appears in the top right


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Ally for the kind words :thumb:

As others have mentioned, there are a few detailers around Scotland who would all be willing to cover your area, we are one of them  I would strongly recommend not only having a look at the work of potential detailers in The Studio, but also call up some detailers and have a chat with them about your requirements - best way to get a feeling for a company/person is to give them a bell and have a chat :thumb:


----------



## dyewitness (Nov 17, 2009)

hoping can get to the 10 post asap!

basically I am looking to get a new car detailed as said, trying to get dealers/manufacturer to agree to pay for it.

now maybe an unusual question any detailers even be prepared to take a look over car and say make up a list of what needs done to it? would pay for the persons time myself to help push my case!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

What garage are you having problems with mate?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi there.
As Dave has said. We work as a team.
And we would be extremely happy give your car the once over for you.
We have a unit in Glasgow. But can also work mobile if certain criteria can be met.

Never a good ideal to detail a car outside, as you are at the mercy of the weather and dust.
Please do not hesitate in contacting either Dave or myself. If you have any further questions.
Here is a studio post of a new car prep we carried out a few weeks ago. But you are more than welcome to look through the studio area and search out Dave's or my posts.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=133840&highlight=vxr8
You will find some great work from Pro detailers in the Studio area.
Gordon.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dyewitness said:


> basically I am looking to get a new car detailed as said, trying to get dealers/manufacturer to agree to pay for it.


Then the dealer will be wanting a headed invoice and if working at there premises proof of insurances etc Having worked the last few weeks at VW in Wishaw i had to produce them every time, just a heads up.


caledonia said:


> Never a good ideal to detail a car outside, as you are at the mercy of the weather and dust.


Weird comment there as several detailers on here who do it day in day out outside have no problem, am i not right in thinking you done this with your car at your home before hiring David g's unit??? working outisde? Your experience is growing immensely Gordon old chap must say.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Not meaning to be automatically defensive of caledonia but surely it's common sense and certainly more sensible/practical/comfortable to do a detail indoors. 
Also not sure if the insurance comment was suggestive that a certain someones service doesn't include insurance and an invoice, I can confirm that as a returning customer to dave and Gordon that my cars were insured and I recieved an invoice. 

Ally


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Weird comment there as several detailers on here who do it day in day out outside have no problem, am i not right in thinking you done this with your car at your home before hiring David g's unit??? working outisde? Your experience is growing immensely Gordon old chap must say.


Speaking from my own experience, I would also advise against working outside _if at all possible._ Controlled conditions do help with polish break down and while there are of course work arounds, if one can control the conditions (remember polishes such as Menzerna were designed to work in controlled conditions), the process can be easier to ensure the maximum in terms of quality. Naturally, some detailers work very well outside, but at this time of year the length of time is too short for one, and the amount of dust blowing around is limiting for two over and above other afore mentioned issues. I for one like working indoors, hence having access to two units 

Not sure what Gordon's experience has to do with this thread? But if one were to discuss it, speaking as someone working very closely with Gordon, I would say his previous skilled work experience is marrying very well into detailing and he is a pleasure to work with and he is someone I would personally trust on my own car, and there are precious few I'd say that about  ... But let us keep this thread relevant shall we? For the benefits of the OP


----------



## dyewitness (Nov 17, 2009)

Andy_RX8 said:


> What garage are you having problems with mate?


prefer to leave name of dealers out of it but type of car is a Renault Clio 200.


----------



## dyewitness (Nov 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Then the dealer will be wanting a headed invoice and if working at there premises proof of insurances etc Having worked the last few weeks at VW in Wishaw i had to produce them every time, just a heads up.
> 
> Weird comment there as several detailers on here who do it day in day out outside have no problem, am i not right in thinking you done this with your car at your home before hiring David g's unit??? working outisde? Your experience is growing immensely Gordon old chap must say.


Thanks Grizzle, i have a pm sitting from you but cant access it yet!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

dyewitness said:


> Thanks Grizzle, i have a pm sitting from you but cant access it yet!


 OOO now there is a surprize. :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

dyewitness said:


> Thanks Grizzle, i have a pm sitting from you but cant access it yet!


Just go and post three or so posts in the welcome area and you can then read your PMs  I would still advise phoning around though, as you can learn a lot about a detailing company from talking to them, its the best way as with all walks of life of choosing a person/team that you can be confident with


----------



## dyewitness (Nov 17, 2009)

Have any of you detailers ever been hired by a dealer to sort out customers issues with paint? 

Basically my new car is swirled to hell, light scratches on front bumper, some uneven paint with primer showing through.

My main issue is passenger door, its clearly been passed over with a polisher on top of door from drivers wing, there is when a light is passed over it loads of light scratching.

Just annoyed a new car has such crap paintwork and feel quite gutted, only got 116 on clock and thinking of just ditching it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

caledonia said:


> OOO now there is a surprize. :lol:


Business is Business fella.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

where are you in ayrshire?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lets try to keep this on topic to actually help the OP, shall we?



dyewitness said:


> Have any of you detailers ever been hired by a dealer to sort out customers issues with paint?
> 
> Basically my new car is swirled to hell, light scratches on front bumper, some uneven paint with primer showing through.
> 
> ...


Friom what you are saying, I would personally recommend getting a detailer to look at this car with you, chat with you about the problems with the paint, assess the paint thicknesses to see what is possible and discuss your options wtih the car in front of you. If there is primer showing through, this is likely a strike through and would not be remiedied by machine polishing which relies on removing more paint. Rather it would need fixed through painting and dependant on the severity of the damage will depend on what needs painted. Exposed primer does rather worry me though and I would most certainly be wanting to see the car to assess it in person and discuss the possibilities with you. I'd recommend you do this with your detailer of choice ...

I have experience of assessing paintwork on vehicles for insurance purposes, one recent one being a classic Rover which was damaged at a car show. Many detailers will have similar experience also, and as mentioned above, I really cannot stress enough the importance of speaking to detailers by phone etc to ask questions and get a good feel for them and whether or not you want your car detailed by them. I, and all other professional detailers I know, really do like speaking to customers about their cars and its always easier to work together this way to ensure you get exactly what you are needing.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes I have worked for a dealers prepping cars for customers
Here are a few examples. But not posted on here, for various reasons.

Azure









Continental









599GTS Durling correction.









Vantage


----------



## dyewitness (Nov 17, 2009)

Sandro said:


> where are you in ayrshire?


Troon


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Was that through David G and not directly by you??...

Anyway i see your pics and raise you...





































Detailing poker is great lol.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

some nice pics Graham, like the Type R, did one myself last week near me, easy to correct imo


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

hmmmmmm? grizzle you trying to poach details from paying supporters on DW. We had a chat the other day and you were so keen to tell me that you had Details (VALETS) for everyday. work must be scarce with the scottish tag team stacking them up.  

all those details seem to be at homes and not at CAR DEALERS so thats a terrible raise

you should just fold 


as for the insurance and invoice you seem to be making that point with regards to detailers on DW. im pretty sure that this being a public forum that all detailers will be VAT registered and carry liability and any other relevant insurances.


oh and just so you know i looked at backdated studio posts. you dont seem to show your work under lights???? something to hide?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ross-1888 said:


> hmmmmmm? grizzle you trying to poach details from paying supporters on DW. We had a chat the other day and you were so keen to tell me that you had Details (VALETS) for everyday. work must be scarce with the scottish tag team stacking them up.
> 
> all those details seem to be at homes and not at CAR DEALERS so thats a terrible raise
> 
> ...


oh dear Ross.....tongue in ass is it??...you have absolutely nothing to bring to this forum personally, you constantly sook up to certain people on here it is actually very cringe worthy, i mind meeting you at David's place you seemed a nice chap...jesus its amazing what people are like behind a keyboard.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh yeh i forgot this for you Ross.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=125848

I have nothing to fear from anyone especially the "Scottish Tag Team" (how cheesey) would rather concentrate my efforts in my business than arguing with meaningless people.

Thank you.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

im a very nice person in real life and on here mate. I just dont like sneaky stuff going on. like work stealing. To be honest your not too bad yourself but you seem to portray a certain attitude towards members of this forum that i am friends with. just like your mates jump on every posting arguement type thing that you have. similar to the other night. But MKV is a nice guy in real life just like me. 

In response to the tongue in ass comment. I doo sway more towards kg caledonia and dubbed too the simple fact that they have been putting on demos at the meets i have been to a generally been very helpful with anything i have asked and are nice guys. 

you may remeber the meets im speaking of, its the one where gordon demo`d on a escort rs and gave out some cards to folk, and you followed up by giving out some of yours and then picked them out of the gutter at the front of David G`s unit as folk were throwing them away. 

And what do you mean by "what people are like behind a keyboard"

Ive not said anything on here that i wont say face to face to anyone.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

For the love of god, why do threads like this have to go this way at the moment? The OP is looking for a simple recommendation of detailers, not a fight then a willy waving competition! 

To the OP, my advice, as above - have a look through The Studio, look at posts with writeups detailing processes from detailers on the forum to give you an idea of what potential detailers are capable of. Phone around, have a chat, ask questions - as said, number in my sig, I'm more than happy to chat detailing and give advice irrespective of whether or not you want me to detail your car. I do it as a part time business (yes, I pay tax and am fully insured ), building from a hobby, and a passion so I'm always keen to talk about detailing regardless of whether there is business involved or not  Try to ignore any silly willy waving and bickering in this thread, please - its not really fitting a detailing community alas.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Oh yeh i forgot this for you Ross.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=125848
> 
> ...


must have missed that one. good correction acheived on the car. you seem to be a "detailer" after all.

Im not a meaning less person mate. Im mearly on here learning how to detail cars and look after them. Personally im in 3rd year uni studying to be a Quantity Surveyor mate so i dont really see myself as meaningless.

although tere are somefolk on here who are Meaningless,


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> For the love of god, why do threads like this have to go this way at the moment? The OP is looking for a simple recommendation of detailers, not a fight then a willy waving competition!


Exactly, Dave. I was about to post that myself, almost word for word.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

i would like to apologise to the threads owner im sorry disrupting your thread i hope you find a capable detailer to sort out something for your car.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Dyewitness, I'm only 10 minutes from where you live. I could pop round and we could take some paint depth readings and some pictures of where the paintwork is poor. We could then post them up here and this would give potential detailers a better idea of what needs done.

I'm not a professional detailer so I'm not looking for work. But it might help you make a more informed decision about what you want to do.

I'm free on Sunday if you want to meet up. No offence taken if you don't. :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

ayrshireteggy said:


> Dyewitness, I'm only 10 minutes from where you live. I could pop round and we could take some paint depth readings and some pictures of where the paintwork is poor. We could then post them up here and this would give potential detailers a better idea of what needs done.
> 
> I'm not a professional detailer so I'm not looking for work. But it might help you make a more informed decision about what you want to do.
> 
> I'm free on Sunday if you want to meet up. No offence taken if you don't. :thumb:


....and that's the best offer yet. Totally free and not costing anyone anything. Nice one Ayrshireteggy :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ That may not work to well at a dealers, they can be fussy about who looks and touches a car and any reports regarding paint work readings and condition would need to be carried out and documented by a professional to hold any stance when trying to prove or make a case.

Probably not Griz tho cos hes a hump git lately LOL


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

james b said:


> ^^ That may not work to well at a dealers, they can be fussy about who looks and touches a car and any reports regarding paint work readings and condition would need to be carried out and documented by a professional to hold any stance when trying to prove or make a case.
> 
> Probably not Griz tho cos hes a hump git lately LOL


Totally agree with you James but it will give the OP a better idea of how best to tackle the situation and wether a pro can do anything about what appears to be thin paint, strike though or maybe just overspray.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Some dealers can be very helpful but some can be a nightmare.

make sure you get any agreement with the dealer in writing about who will be paying or contributing to the cost of repair. A detailed report is certainly needed from the sounds of the defects, I'm sure whoever you choose will be able to supply you a sample report and talk you through it.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Totally agree with you James but it will give the OP a better idea of how best to tackle the situation and wether a pro can do anything about what appears to be thin paint, strike though or maybe just overspray.


Mate it will mean nothing as they will just say, "ah your not on our insurance and if you dont have your own you cant go in the compound / workshop (what ever) due to health and safety" trust me i deal with dealers all the time and whilst they are great if your doing it and saving them prep a car or tidying up a used car for them, when they know the cars in a bad state and they might have to pay for it they are as awkward as possible 

One would let me go look at a car in the work shop (on my insurance( but not the owner? WTF is that about? "due to health and safety"


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

james b said:


> ^^ That may not work to well at a dealers, they can be fussy about who looks and touches a car and any reports regarding paint work readings and condition would need to be carried out and documented by a professional to hold any stance when trying to prove or make a case.
> 
> Probably not Griz tho cos hes a hump git lately LOL


Hi James,

I wouldn't be intending to write a report that goes to the dealers! It would just be a chance for Dyewitness to gain a wee bit more information prior to spending any of his hard-earned. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice to see this getting back to something usefully on topic again 

If anoyone does look at the car, I'm not sure that posting on open forum would be a good idea if the OP is looking to make a claim against the dealer for the potential damage or paint condition, above and beyond what James above is mentioning... but its a great offer from ayrshireteggy in any case and shows some good spirit that was rather lacking from the earlier discussions. 

Hopefully something good will come of this for the OP


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

james b said:


> Mate it will mean nothing as they will just say, "ah your not on our insurance and if you dont have your own you cant go in the compound / workshop (what ever) due to health and safety" trust me i deal with dealers all the time and whilst they are great if your doing it and saving them prep a car or tidying up a used car for them, when they know the cars in a bad state and they might have to pay for it they are as awkward as possible
> 
> One would let me go look at a car in the work shop (on my insurance( but not the owner? WTF is that about? "due to health and safety"


Sorry James you misunderstand me. I mean that if the OP gets advice first, he will know wether it's worthwile getting a "pro" to give him a detailed report which to take to the garage. The primer that the OP mentioned can be seen indicates either that the panel has been sprayed poorly ie not enough paint, and which I've seen a number of times, or strike through. If it's a thin top coat then no detailer (as Dave KG eluded to) will improve the situation. As Ayrshireteggy is only ten minutes away it is well worthwile him taking a look first before any pro detailer travels down there to find it needs painting.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I was under the impression the car was still with the dealer? this would mean what i said would still most likely be the case as dealers are anything but helpful if your working / helping a client who is putting in a serious complaint about a vehicle they have supplied.

If he has taken delivery of the car and its in his possession then by all means have some one look, but i feel for what its worth you are better paying a professional to do a report than have "a mate" look at it.

I dont think any pro will go do a indepth paint report for free, so no one is going to waist time, if the OP feels it will be beneficial to have a detailers paint report to help resolve the issue.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sounds to me like this car has been damaged and someone has made a hash of repairing it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

james b said:


> I was under the impression the car was still with the dealer? this would mean what i said would still most likely be the case as dealers are anything but helpful if your working / helping a client who is putting in a serious complaint about a vehicle they have supplied.
> 
> If he has taken delivery of the car and its in his possession then by all means have some one look, but i feel for what its worth you are better paying a professional to do a report than have "a mate" look at it.
> 
> I dont think any pro will go do a indepth paint report for free, so no one is going to waist time, if the OP feels it will be beneficial to have a detailers paint report to help resolve the issue.


Morning James. I'm not trying to devalue a report from a pro but even a skilled amateur with a paint gauge should be able to advise the OP and give him "ammunition" to take to the dealer principal. With 116 miles on the clock I'd be pushing for rejection of the vehicle if the paints as bad as it sounds. I wouldn't be too chuffed if I thought my new car needed panels spraying.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Spitfire, it makes no odds to me who or how, im just pointing out having a "mate" or "a guy i know on a forum" look at it is not really going to prove anything as its not a professional educated report by an expert. 

And if your talking about rejecting a vehicle on paint work you will need more than one report, it would take a few with a resounding conclusion to prove it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

james b said:


> Spitfire, it makes no odds to me who or how, im just pointing out having a "mate" or "a guy i know on a forum" look at it is not really going to prove anything as its not a professional educated report by an expert.
> 
> And if your talking about rejecting a vehicle on paint work you will need more than one report, it would take a few with a resounding conclusion to prove it.


Of course James, and if that's what the garage want's then that's the route to go down. If it's the OPs first point of contact with the dealer then just armed with some knowledge will be a good help in convincing them to take him seriously and not fob him off. I just think it's a bit early to incurr the cost of a prodeailer at this stage.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

one thing to note is get written confirmation that a company will pay for the repair (and to what value)

i got a call from a very well known dealer to do a few things, and we had signed that i was going to do it, but had forgotten to write down the full price, although we shook on it

getting the money out of the guys was a nightmare


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks to grizzle for mentioning me previously. The website address is actually www.themirrorimage.co.uk

I would be happy to inspect the car if i could meet you at a halfway point for example the services just outside of hurleford at kilmarnock and give you my personal opinion on the vehicle. A few members on the cruise ayrshire website will also be able to vouch for my work.

If you want to discuss it further then you can contact me on 07531264773, best to call or text as Im rarely on this due to sorting out the new unit and working.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## keeva (Nov 25, 2009)

*Detailer Ayrshire*

I had my new car detailed by Prism Detailing in Glasgow because when i got it from the Volvo dealership it was full of swirls and scratches. Robert did a fantastic job on it and it looks like new ...or how it should have been when i picked it up. Lesson learnt...don't ask the dealership to clean the car for picking up in future! I spent alot of money on the car and was upset to see what had happened to it. Prism Detailing fixed the paintwork and i got him to do everything else aswell just to make sure it was easier to clean in the future. Will use his services again because he followed it up with a phone call just to see if i was happy with his service.


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

dyewitness said:


> anyone able to recommend anyone who could work on a brand new car to clean up the dealers mess of preparation?
> 
> any links to anyones work?


Howdy dyewitness...I live in Ayr...I'm another who would happily recommend Mssrs Dave KG & Caledonia...see their work on my vehicle in the studio under Dave KG Audi A4 Sportline...I was so happy I'm trying to convince the goodlady to have her 3 month old A3 given 'The Treatment' by the guys.:thumb:


----------

